# Terrible Early Morning "Keyed Up" feeling



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

I'm a reasonably upbeat sort of girl but recently, I've had terrible not quite anxiety attacks but sort of the dread before an interview revved up feeling. This seems to abate as the day wears on but I think its assocaiated with the dreaded morning bowel movement. I'm always dreading floods of blood coming away with whatever delights I expel (no evidence after 9 years of IBS) and get really knotted and crampy with anxiety.Anyone relate to this? Or am I just one mad scouser?Sue


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Suev Anxiety/stress is in itself a frightening debilitating problem & the only people who really understand the feelings of a person suffering this way are those who have gone thru it themselves & I speak from experience. How about for instance: (a) an adrenalin rush every time you think of something relating to your I.B.S ?,(







heart palpitations after breakfast which seem dangerously fast?© you feel slightly giddy?, (d) sometimes your head feels like it is going to burst?. (e)On occasions of stress to you (normal to others) you have a very dry mouth & sweat from the armpits or hands profusely? (f) you feel nauseous & your stomach has a steel band round it.(G)you feel weak in the legs & tremble almost like a shiver.(h)hot flushes eminating from a weird feeling in the pit of your solar plexus.(i) your vision can be effected.(j) confusion & unable to concentrate.All these feeling are over & above the usual IBS symptoms which in themselves are debilitating & even when you are asleep it is not restful.The problem now is you are afraid of the FEAR & you will have to be aware that deep depression is just round the corner if you dont do something about it. I suggest that your thyroid is effected probably by leaky gut syndrome & it is so unstable it causes adrenalin to be released when it would normally be reserved for you 'just missing a volvo driver' You may find that if you take KELP tablets every morning the iodine will stabilise your thyroid in time. Natural sedatives such as valerian, scullcap can also be useful & preferable to valium, but believe me you do need to give your nerves a break. Also Slippery Elm will coat & soothe your G.I tract for up to 36 hours & that can help your stomach & bowel enormously. Finally I would suggest mangosteen juice which may effect your pineal gland favourably, & by reducing inflammation may allow your gut wall to heal to stop the thyroid malfunction. Guess what? I was born & spent my childhood & teenage life in Timperley, worked in Broadheath & enjoyed the night life in Manchester, but that was 40 odd years ago!


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Suev, No Worries! as we say here in Aussie. I know Wilmslow & even visited there when i went home in 1990. its quite a big town now, in fact every little town seemed to have grown & joined the one next to it. We went to the town with the stocks in the street where they used to throw rotten eggs etc at the criminals fastened in them. It also had the smallest bank in Britain (about the size of our toilet). Good luck with your supplement search. If you have any trouble locating mangosteen juice check out our website & also www.mangosteenexperiences.comIt really is amazing stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Cheers will do. Have a great w/e - its bloody raining AGAIN!!Sue


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Sue, besides snakeoil's excellent suggestions, I would suggest getting a Sharper Image-style alarm clock that wakes you up to soothing sounds: chirping frogs, flowing streams, windchimes, etc. Then, when you first wake up, spend 10 or 15 minutes meditating with deep breaths. It's physiologically impossible to be stressed out if you take slow, deep breaths for a long time!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

Cheers Vena - what a lovely idea - never heard of these things - dya think they've made it to the UK - I'll certainly ask around and do appreciate everyone's support. Starting the Slippery Elm as from today - will let U know.SuePS: Snake - the North West looking very pretty today in the sun - we are off to Tegg's Nose with the dog tomoz - do you know it?


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

I'm sure they make them in the UK -- otherwise you could get a CD player alarm clock and put a "new age" CD in there. I have one of windchimes and it only cost $3!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

Cheers Vena - will deffo look into these. Isn't having a good old goss with a friend the best form of therapy. Went to see a really close school friend who I've know for - god - 30 years - EEK in the middle of nowhere today, was dreading having to squat in a hedge but as soon as I got there - totally forget all about IBS. I'm deffo better when I'm busy doing things. Had an incredibly nerve-wracking morning in Court Tuesday (I do Advocacy Work) but my god it keeps your mind focussed!!I really appreciate all the useful suggestions and support from Snake and Vena.Cheers guys, keep it up!Sue


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

You're so right, Sue -- even the dancing smiley faces look happier when there are two of them instead of one


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Sue you can come & stay in our front garden! Weve got chirping frogs, wind chimes, & when I turn on the irrigation bore, flowing streams!


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

suev, have you tried the hypnotherapy cd's? i used to wake up each morning very early with that dread feeling. i dreaded so much what my bowels were going to do to me that day.i found the cd's helped me calm down and also having a liquid breakfast helped alot. i would keep chinese rice soup going in a slow cooker and have spoonfuls every so often, it was less shock to my digestive system and rice has soluble fiber.music upon waking or turning on the tv immediately works too, basically anything to keep your mind occupied and not worrying about going to the bathroom.hang in there, we've been there too...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

Snake - sounds fabb - we're only getting as far as Northumberland this half term - dead mellow up there but boggin' cold - not sure about chirping frogs - more like shivering sheep!!!! Actually, in about 6 years when the 2 biggies have left school we are hoping to completely change life-style and farm llamas and alpacas up in the North East somewhere (its cheaper, property-wise up there)!!Anyway, for now, life continues but I do appreciate all the help and support, things have turned a corner recently and I do feel more in control. Still frequently wake at night but I find playing the alphabet game helps (what a saddo - you know, famous Michaels A, B etc etc), really anything that stops that lurching feeling.Ta again.Sue














Just for you Vena!!


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Farming llamas will be excellent -- I hope to do that one day, or at least have enough property to have a pet llama or 2 in the backyard!Sue, I do love these smileys


----------

